# Making dill pickles crunchy



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Is there a way to get my dill spears to turn out crunchy? I just opened up a jar from a couple of years ago and the meaty part of the pickle wasn't mushy but it wasn't as crunchy as I'd like. 

With my cinnamon pickles I use lime (and take out all the seeds). Would lime work? Can I leave the seeds and expect them to be crunchy?


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know if this is the real reason my pickles are crunchy but I learned that if I put them in the fridge overnight they are crunchy verses the ones I pick and turn into pickles right away. That works for me though and I keep doing it with good results.


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

I always thought the crunchy factor was a result of the cucumbers used. Most of the cucumbers that were available to me last year were bloated and over-ripe. I think if you can get the pickles when they're still tiny and warty, you'll have crunchier pickles.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

My preserving book calls for soaking in lime to make the pickles crunchy. I was hoping to try that this year and bought lime on sale in November. My dills were squishy last year but the bread and butter pickles were not. The cukes for bread and butter were soaked in ice water, but the dills weren't. Let us know if you have better luck with any particular method!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

All I can tell you is that I followed a basic dill pickle recipe: 
prepped the pickles, salted them and covered them with ice for the alloted time and them proceded with the vinegar solution.

This last batch I made turned out exceptionally good. Flavorful, mildly garlicky and nice dill flavor.

One thing I did and will do again is, I rinsed the pickles in cold water before brining them. That reduced the amount of salt left on the pickles. It was perfect.


stef


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I do not process them - although almost everything in the Blue Book tells you to do so.

I take the seasonings and boil them in vinegar, clean the jars and lids (scald them) have cukes cut up and packed. Pour boiling mix into the jars. Wipe the threads attach the lids and rings. Turn upside own to seal and cool. I put towels over the jars to help them cool slower and get a good "process" that way. Makes yummy, crunchy pickles.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Saffron said:


> I do not process them - although almost everything in the Blue Book tells you to do so.
> 
> I take the seasonings and boil them in vinegar, clean the jars and lids (scald them) have cukes cut up and packed. Pour boiling mix into the jars. Wipe the threads attach the lids and rings. Turn upside own to seal and cool. I put towels over the jars to help them cool slower and get a good "process" that way. Makes yummy, crunchy pickles.


Hmmmmm....I'm gonna' try that. I do my peppersauce much the same way, and haven't any go south on me yet.

Why do you turn the jars upside down?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Ball Pickle Crisp, now available once again, which is calcium chloride does wonders for making crisp pickles and has replaced the use of pickling lime for many pickle makers. It is easier to use and doesn't pose the health hazards of pickling lime. It is also available for bulk purchase at a much less expensive cost (sold as calcium chloride) from several online stores as well as many health food stores.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Interesting. I did not know that pickling lime was dangerous. I'm not surprised, just didn't know it. Thanks!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Also if you have hard water it will cause your pickles to be soft.

Lillian


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

swamp man said:


> Hmmmmm....I'm gonna' try that. I do my peppersauce much the same way, and haven't any go south on me yet.
> 
> Why do you turn the jars upside down?




I turn them upside down because the heat from the boiling mix helps to soften the lids' sealant so to help form a better seal. Anytime I do not turn them over, I have noticed that they don't seem to be as "tight" Never had any issues, but just in case.


FYI - If you buy the Mrs. Wages, or other brand name, seasoning mix at the store - Most of them say "quick-process" you would really want the refrigerator pickles, but the QP will work - just do not process them as the package states. Trust me - I tried it once and they were a disgusting texture. Ruined 20 jars of pickles.

Also, the Mrs. Wages pickling lime has a YUMMY recipe on the back for pickles.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Saffron said:


> I turn them upside down because the heat from the boiling mix helps to soften the lids' sealant so to help form a better seal. Anytime I do not turn them over, I have noticed that they don't seem to be as "tight" Never had any issues, but just in case.
> 
> 
> FYI - If you buy the Mrs. Wages, or other brand name, seasoning mix at the store - Most of them say "quick-process" you would really want the refrigerator pickles, but the QP will work - just do not process them as the package states. Trust me - I tried it once and they were a disgusting texture. Ruined 20 jars of pickles.
> ...


Thanks!

Wow.....20 jars ruined....that's a crusher.


----------



## Kringees Mom (Apr 24, 2010)

I soak my cukes in lime and ice in an ice chest overnight, rinse 3 times, pack, put garlic and dill into the jar and pour boiling vinegar/salt/and water mixture over. Then I process for 15 min (quart jars).. tried some after 2 weeks and they were yummy.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I used lime and Mrs Wages a couple days ago.
First I limed them and then I followed the pkg directions exactly. They are really crunchy (because of the lime).


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I pick the cukes early in the morning, before the heat can warm them up. Make sure you don't use over ripe cukes. I soak them in icy water and lime (1 cup pickling lime to 2 gallons ice & water) for no more than 5 hours. Rinse 3-4 times.

Brine:
2 qrt White Vinegar (5% acidity) ACV will turn the brine yellow
2 qrt Water
1/2 cup pickling salt 

Pack, garlic clove and dill head (sometimes a hot pepper, sometimes mustard seed) in hot jars that I keep hot in the oven. Fill with brine.

Water bath process 15 minutes for quarts.

The combination of picking the cukes cool, keeping them cold throughout the liming, rinsing well will ensure crisp pickles, whole, chips or spears


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

You can use over ripe cukes - there are a lot of recipes for pickling them.


----------

